
Uncle Bob Martin denied entry into the UK - michaelty
https://twitter.com/#!/unclebobmartin/status/140806321355243520
======
ColinWright
An earlier tweet said:

    
    
        I am off to London tomorrow, to teach
        Advanced TDD, and Clojure.
        -- https://mobile.twitter.com/unclebobmartin/status/140244588609802240
    

I'm no expert on this, but when someone says they'll be teaching, the
immediate impression given (rightly or wrongly) is that they'll be paid for
it. If he doesn't have the right visa, there will be problems.

It may be that he was effectively coming to speak at meetings, and my
understanding is that doing so should be fine. But if he says something about
teaching, it's plausible that the officer will become suspicious, and then it
becomes a complete lottery.

This is all speculation, and I wait with interest to see his more
comprehensive report.

~~~
jcr
Similarly, if you travel internationally to attend an open source hackathon,
when speaking to customs never use the term "work" or "hack" for that matter.
Reprogram your brain to use the word "conference" to describe the event, and
describe what you're doing as "hobbyist coding for fun."

------
cstross
It's worth noting that the political climate wrt. immigration into the UK is
positively toxic this decade; the government has promised to effectively
reduce immigration from outside the EU to _zero_ (they can't do anything about
EU citizens, who have an automatic right of residence) and a crack-down on
people coming to the UK to work is part of the package. (IMO they're running
scared of the hard right/racist vote, but blocking foreign technology gurus is
part and parcel of keeping out those hideously dangerous Bangladeshi curry
chefs.)

------
igravious
They are protecting their economy for UK citizens (subjects).

This is not a personal vendetta. The topic of the large chuck of unemployed UK
versus working immigrants is hot right now. As is the disastrous results of a
recent relaxing the border. As is the topic of a semi-healthy UK economy in
the midst of the Eurozone meltdown which means immigration is exceeding
emigration.

I don't have any links to hand but it was all over the media.

------
bdfh42
Clearly failed to get the right visa to work. Tourists from the USA are always
welcome but lines get drawn at working on a tourist visa. Just like for Brits
travelling to the USA.

------
rickette
Strange indeed. Uncle Bob was in the Netherlands not too long ago, also on a
teaching gig. I don't see why traveling to the UK for the same type of work
would be any different.

